# Least expensive, accurate green laser gun sight?



## Orion (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm looking for the least expensive green laser gun site that will hold up well (hold it's zero-ing) on a 9mm carbine. Any suggestions? I saw some on the dealextreme website, LXGD Green Laser sight, 20mW JG-10A. Would that be an okay one, or would it be too cheap? 

Thanks!


----------



## AJ_Dual (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a crap shoot.

My guess is that since these are made in Asian countries without the RKBA traditions of the U.S., these may be intended as Airsoft fodder. So it's just a matter of luck if they'll withstand a real firearm's recoil. Some say "Same as used by Chinese Army!" etc. However, what are you going to do, call up the PLA and ask? LOL...

However, some of the green lasers sold in U.S. firearms accessory catalogs for $300-400 are obviously the $50-60 ones from DX and fleabay etc.

A green laser that's truly recoil rated from a respected laser sight maker like Insight, SureFire, LaserMax, etc. will probably cost almost as much, if not more than your carbine. Assuming it's a Kel-Tec, Beretta Storm, or a High-point etc. and not something gonzo expensive like an HK94 or one of the MP5 clones. For instance the new rail-mout low-profile unit from LaserMax unit has an MSRP of $400.

Greens from top tier sellers are still rare in the firearms market where there might be military or LEA acceptance standards to deal with. And the U.S. gun-community is a cranky perfection-demanding customer base too. 

So for the 50-60 bucks, and knowing I really wanted a green on my firearm, I'd take the chance. Personaly, I like the MXDL from DX as it looks like it's made to attach to standard Picatinny rails.

Keep in mind, at night, unless the air is unusualy dry and clean, even at 5mW a green laser is visible from the side, and points YOU out almost as much as it designates the target. However a green would be great for daytime applications where a red would simply be washed out though.


----------



## Orion (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmmm. . . . I see what you're saing. And no, . . . . not a Gonzo expensive carbine it would be going on. I'd best not get one of them. 

I like the idea of the laser, . . . but I don't know, maybe I should replace that slot with a flashlight instead, or just a red Laser. I honestly would love to have a green laser for my carbine, but definitely don't want crap and have too many other more important things to spend the money on then a relatively unessesary toy like a laser. The carbine is already fitted with a red dot sight, so it is a bit redundant anyway to have a laser, I suppose.


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 16, 2007)

How about this laser? http://www.infiniter.com/laser_sight_beamshot_greenbeam_2000.html


----------



## Orion (Aug 17, 2007)

lasercrazy said:


> How about this laser? http://www.infiniter.com/laser_sight_beamshot_greenbeam_2000.html



Depending upon price, it looks like something I could be interested in.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Aug 17, 2007)

Orion said:


> Depending upon price, it looks like something I could be interested in.


 
Sorrry, it looks like this one also retails for about $300-400.


----------



## Orion (Aug 17, 2007)

AJ_Dual said:


> Sorrry, it looks like this one also retails for about $300-400.



Yeah, that's going to be way too much. I'll probably stick to a quality red laser, or nothing at all.


----------



## sam59 (Aug 17, 2007)

I bought a green laser from Ebay with a QD mount that worked on a .223 rifle, so I think a 9mm would be no problem. It was bright as hell and held zero so far. Was only $125.


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 18, 2007)

I bought the ebay cheap version and is very powerfull, 20mw green, but it looks more like a 50mw, it looks the same as my 50mw laser pointer.

Send me $50 and it yours, I have to much green lasers. it comes with presure switch and steady on cap


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is a pic of the bracket


----------

